

Codetree – A better way to manage GitHub issues - derrickreimer
https://codetree.com

======
michaelmior
From the guidelines[0]

> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, you can still post about
> it, but please don't put "Show HN" in the title. Once it's ready, come back
> and share it then.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
derrickreimer
Whoops! Should have looked at those more closely. I dropped the "Show HN".

------
rauhryan
We developed HuBoard[1] which is a similar product that now offers GitHub
Enterprise support[2]

It is also free on GitHub[3] if you want to host it yourself.

[1] [https://huboard.com](https://huboard.com) [2]
[https://enterprise.huboard.com](https://enterprise.huboard.com) [3]
[https://github.com/huboard/huboard](https://github.com/huboard/huboard)

~~~
passive
We use HuBoard, and while it's definitely preferable to managing issues
without an overview, it is also fairly inflexible in our experience.

We will have some feedback about this coming your way. :)

~~~
rauhryan
Right on, looking forward to hearing from you

------
benblair
This looks promising, and is definitely addressing a real problem. Even our
relatively simple product is spread across dozens of private GitHub repos
(lots of micro services, shared libraries and infrastructure-as-code repos).

Tracking issues that span repositories is enough of a problem that we had an
intern take a stab at building a digraph of issues, with edges being
references between issues (e.g., "requires #45"). We open-sourced the work in
progress called issue-graph[1]. It has a long way to go before it's useful on
it's own, but perhaps OP or others here would find it a useful jumping off
point. We're very happy to take feedback.

I'm really looking forward to trying Codetree when it's ready. Derrick, feel
free to email me (address in my profile) if you'd like some thoughts on the
pain points I see. I would LOVE to pay for a product that addressed them.

[1] [https://github.com/markitx/issue-graph](https://github.com/markitx/issue-
graph)

~~~
derrickreimer
Awesome, would love to chat. I'll drop you an email.

------
rohamg
We developed ZenHub.io [1] with a similar vision - to centralize all our
company workflows into GitHub. It's free and already in use by hundreds of
happy teams.

[1] [https://www.zenhub.io/](https://www.zenhub.io/)

------
tosh
If you're looking for a developer productivity tool that knows how to work
with feature branches take a look at our Github integration at Blossom:

[https://www.blossom.io/features/github](https://www.blossom.io/features/github)

------
nodesocket
We recently found [http://waffle.io](http://waffle.io) and absolutely love it.
It is essentially Trello using GitHub Issues as the data source with two way
bindings.

~~~
derrickreimer
Waffle is a cool product. As a product manager, I've found that task boards
are not always the best way to keep my queue organized, so we are taking a bit
of a different approach with Codetree.

------
cvburgess
Some screenshots or a detailed explanation of how this works would be great. I
like the idea of the project, but with out knowing anything about it, I am
hesitant to link this with my GitHub account.

~~~
derrickreimer
Fair enough. More nitty-gritty details coming soon. FYI - I chose a very
limited OAuth scope for pre-launch sign up. All I have access to is your email
address and public GH profile stuff.

------
pekk
GitHub issues are so fundamentally unsatisfactory so that I can't use anything
which lives on top of them. For example, it is impossible to remove
maliciously or accidentally added issues...

------
akerl_
Any thoughts on pricing for this? Will there be a free / low-cost version for
open source projects?

I'd love something like this for my personal projects.

~~~
derrickreimer
> Will there be a free / low-cost version for open source projects?

To be determined. The primary use case is for teams building their commercial
products, but if it appears open source users could gain value from it then
I'm not opposed.

> Any thoughts on pricing for this?

We will likely start in the $9/user/month range.

Thanks for the questions!

------
Domenic_S
I wanted to copy the referral link to write my own tweet, but highlighting the
link doesn't show up as highlighted (even though it really is). FF 30.

~~~
derrickreimer
Ah, good catch. It should still be highlighting, but I think the "selection"
color is matching the background color of the text box. Will fix!

------
pbiggar
This looks great and solves a very real problem we have. Looking forward to
using this!

